# audiobrogramm suche Spezial



## tonbandfreund (8. November 2010)

Hallo ich bn auf der suche nach einen Speziellen Programm für kassetten (tonband) um meine audiokassetten zu überspielen nun ist folgendes problem um sie richtig zu digitalisiren ist bei frembespielten kassetten in stellung Mono in stereo meist nicht zu höhren eine verfälschung in folge von falsch oder nicht ganz exakter tonkopfjustage macht sich bemärkbar wenn man nun z.b. beim rekorder die tonkopfschraube dreht kann man doch das band richtig auf die Phase einpegeln nun meine Frage gibt es irgendein Programm mit dem man aufnehmen kann im Programm in monostellung schalten kann vor der aufnahme und kann dort die justage so einstellen das es wieder stimmt und im Programm den linken und rechten kanal seperat aussteuern kann ich habe schon überall nach so nem Programm gesucht bin mir sicher das es heute auch sowas geben müsste denn mit richtig eingestellter Tonkopfjustage kann man noch so einiges aus seinen Tapes rausholen ich danke euch schon im voraus für eure mithilfe der tonbandfreund


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. November 2010)

Satzzeichen, deutsche Groß-/Kleinschreibung, Textstrukturierung mittels Absätzen mangelhaft.
Aufgabe des Fragestellers ist, es den möglichen Helfern das Lesen und Verstehen der Frage so einfach wie möglich zu machen.

Alles was du tun musst, ist deinen Beitrag zu bearbeiten und lesbar zu machen.

Viel Erfolg,
Martin


----------



## tonbandfreund (8. November 2010)

Hallo um es nochmal kurz zu machen.
Suche ein Programm wo ich von Stereo in Mono umschalten kann.
Wo ich Audiokassetten mit Falsch eingestellter Tonkopfjustage im Programm wieder richtig justieren kann.
Den am recorder irgendwas rumzustellen ist auch nicht so Prickelnd.
Und wo man den linken und rechten Kanal seperat aussteuern kann.
Hoffe ich habe diesmal etwas deutlicher geschrieben.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Passendes Programm sagen.


----------

